# Got my new enclosure and I have a few Questions



## SFMFOORAH (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello i'm new here, I been waiting on my new enclosure, now that I have it I am needing to know where I can buy a retro HO fixture for the inside I would like at least a 36 inch fixture for my UVB bulb. I also need direction in where to find the ceramic retro sockets so that i may mount three of them on the ceiling of his new home? If anyone can point me in the correct direction would be awesome. Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome. I can't answer these queations but I know that there are members here that can. Glad you're here.


----------



## SFMFOORAH (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks a lot, I appreciate that.


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 25, 2020)

I would say check home depot or whatever hardware store u like. If they don't have any in store they might be able to order something for you. If not you can always ask the Google. That enclosure looks really awesome by the way. Good job.


----------



## SFMFOORAH (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah I found everything seems everything Arcadia is sold out everywhere. I am now looking for some type of monitoring system something digital for temp humidity and also to be able to monitor it all by zones. I’m in the process of making the DIY fogger to put on a timer to help hold the humidity in this enclosure since it’s kind of big.


----------



## SFMFOORAH (Jan 26, 2020)

The new enclosure is finished and today is moving day for big boy. All that’s left is the fogger and waiting on his new hide and also basking stone. Let’s here those comments and any suggestions. Thanks for checking out my thread and hope to hear from all of you.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 26, 2020)

SFMFOORAH said:


> The new enclosure is finished and today is moving day for big boy. All that’s left is the fogger and waiting on his new hide and also basking stone. Let’s here those comments and any suggestions. Thanks for checking out my thread and hope to hear from all of you.


I'd give it an A+.


----------



## bocacash (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks VERY nice...he/she is one lucky Tegu ! Couple o' small comments/suggestions: 1) If both those lights are heat lamps, I would move/remove one end...there should be temp gradient of 100/110 degrees down to 70/80 degrees in enclosure. 2) That is quite a distance between lamps and surface...you need very strong heat lamps or a raised platform/area to maintain the 100/110 degree basking temp. 3) Tegus (especially full grown) don't climb much... you have great height and might consider large diameter limbs or platforms that he/she would feel comfortable laying on. Good luck !


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 30, 2020)

looks great but I agree with bocacash and his point on a gradient temp..... I think personally a couple of those vents need closing / covering to help hold humidity.


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm not 100% sure because I'm not there looking at his enclosure, but judging by the color of the lights it appears to me that one side is just uvb which wouldn't emit heat. And it looks like the vents are mostly closed off so as long as he's keeping an eye on the humidity he might be alright. Looks like he's on the right track though.


----------

